# Is the Australian employment market as buoyant as many people suggest?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last few years the Australian economy has performed admirably especially when compared to the worldwide economic downturn after the mortgage crisis in the US. Unemployment in Australia is relatively low and the ever-growing number of skilled workers moving to Australia seems to be in the headlines every day.

In your experience, is the Australian employment market as buoyant as many people suggest?


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

there are signs mining might be taking a hit soon due to a slight slackening on the Chinese economy. other industries would not be as closely tied to the Chinese economy, but if mining takes a hit then the economy as a whole will feel it to one extent or another. then again though, last year everyone was saying the Chinese economy was going to crash and it did fine, so who knows.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Theoilman

I totally agree, people have been calling the end of the mining boom for a couple of years now. I think it will probably happen when we least expect it.

Mark


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I think a lot of western analysts like to predict the crash of the Chinese economy, regardless of how it's actually doing.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I totally agree but we have the danger of a self fulfilling prophecy here because if people say it often enough the herd will listen. One business starts to pull back from China, put projects on hold, etc then the next one then the next one, etc.

Nobody was too bothered when the rest of the world was doing well before the US inspired economic downturn and China was being left behind. These so called experts often have short memories 

Regards,

Mark


----------

